# Wanted: Southwest Florida, Bradenton, Sarasota, St. Pete, area Late Feb/March



## lease1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking for a 1 or 2 BR for late February or March. Would like to be in Bradenton, Sarasota, St. Petersburg area. 1 week works and 2 weeks is ideal! Thanks! 

John 
lease123@gmail.com


----------

